# Signature



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

How do i get one? I've seen some members with them?

Do you ghave to be a gold member?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

-Jack- said:


> Do you ghave to be a gold member?


Yes.

Although this may change in the future to SILVER & GOLD.

L


----------

